

Venture Capitalists Are Overfunding California - wj
http://www.forbes.com/sites/danalexander/2013/12/12/venture-capitalists-are-overfunding-california-and-its-hurting-the-rest-of-the-country/

======
etanazir
And she said "We are all just prisoners here, of our own device."

